# [SOLVED] New PC - Need opinions



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

Building myself a new PC, but before i put all the parts together, I'd like professional opinion.

CPU: AMD FX 8120 Black Edition, 18MB Cache, 3,1 Ghz, 8 Cores, Stock Cooler
GPU: XFX AMD Radeon HD 6950 XXX Edition, 1GB, Factory Overclocked, Stock Cooler
PSU: Inter-Tech Energon EPS 750W
MOBO: ASRock 970 Pro3
HDD: Segate 500 GB, 7200 RPM
RAM: Kingmax 8GB DDR3 - 1600 Mhz

Also if there is anything specific that i need to know about this setup or specific part, please let me know!

Thanks for the help in advance, ~Nothingspecial.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Look for a 2gb version of the 6950. The extra money will be worth it.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

PSU: Inter-Tech Energon EPS 750W - Never heard of this. No 80+ cert and costing under €50 for a 750 makes it suspect. Do yourself (and your PC) a favour; look for an XFX or a Seasonic.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

Same as gcavan on the PSU.
Corsair 650W, TX V2 series, 12cm fan, 80+

Asus or Gigabyte would be a better Mobo choice for quality, reliability and support.
G.Skill or Corsair for the RAM.
I would also suggest a Sapphire-Asus-Gigabyte for the 6850.


----------



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

Thanks for the suggestions, but Seasonic, Corsair and XFX are horrendously expensive for my budget. Will the current PSU do just fine? I've been using it for 2 years now without problems, but like i said, This new setup will drain more power so I'm curious if 750W is alright.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

It is worth the extra money for a good PSU. With that type of build a 750W should be more then fine. What is your budget for the computer?

You can find 700W Corsair's for around $80.

We do recommend all of what Tyree said above so changing the mobo, PSU, and RAM are key to having a strong, well built and long lasting computer.


----------



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

*@PSU Question that i posted and got locked:*
I just found out that my PSU's voltage is fluctating, from 12.000 to 12.007 in bios, and hardware monitor (Software) shows 11.80 (Heavy load) to 12.4 idle. Not sure what to make of this. 


*@Thread:*
Yes people suggested me Corsairs and what not, but the problem is the hefty price which i cannot afford. Upgrade budget was around $400, The CPU alone was $230, Mobo was $99 and the RAM was $54. 

Energon PSU was $85 with 750W and the Corsair with 550W was 160$ which was utterly absurd. It felt like I was offered to buy a brand and not a PSU to be honest... So of course i chose the Energon one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

The Enorgon PSU is $85 for a reason and that reason is poor quality.
All components require sufficient clean power from the PSU making the PSU the very last place to cut costs.
Pay a little more now or pay a lot more later when the PSU damages your other components.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

*voltage is fluctating, from 12.000 to 12.007 in bios* Nothing to worry about.

*hardware monitor shows 11.80 (Heavy load) to 12.4 idle.* This raises an eyebrow. The output voltages of all power supplies (even the very best ones) will "droop" when they come under load. Usually this is in the order of 0.2 to 0.3 volts. The ATX spec allows for a tolerance of +/- 5% of typical (11.4v to 12.6v) so you are still within spec but a drop of .6 volts is bordering on excessive.


----------



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*



Tyree said:


> The Enorgon PSU is $85 for a reason and that reason is poor quality.
> All components require sufficient clean power from the PSU making the PSU the very last place to cut costs.
> Pay a little more now or pay a lot more later when the PSU damages your other components.


Mate, here in Croatia, you are lucky to even get that cheap "crap" of a PSU. If i choose the Corsair instead of energon 2 years ago, i would still have a GeForce 9500 GT instead of Radeon HD 6950... Thats how bad the prices are here. 

Will this one be a good replacement? 
Builder Series

Yes, the price says $75, but here it's around 100$.



gcavan said:


> *voltage is fluctating, from 12.000 to 12.007 in bios* Nothing to worry about.
> 
> *hardware monitor shows 11.80 (Heavy load) to 12.4 idle.* This raises an eyebrow. The output voltages of all power supplies (even the very best ones) will "droop" when they come under load. Usually this is in the order of 0.2 to 0.3 volts. The ATX spec allows for a tolerance of +/- 5% of typical (11.4v to 12.6v) so you are still within spec but a drop of .6 volts is bordering on excessive.


Does this mean that it is dying? Or can i continue to use it with new parts?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

The Corsair Builder's Series are lower quality and not recommended but compared to that Enorgon it's golden. But, you need to be at 650W for the 6950 to insure a sufficient supply of clean power over time.


----------



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

And this one? 
650W, LC POWER Silent Giant GREEN POWER LC6650GP3 V2.3, 140mm vent.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

LC Power = junk.
All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*



gcavan said:


> *voltage is fluctating, from 12.000 to 12.007 in bios* Nothing to worry about.
> 
> *hardware monitor shows 11.80 (Heavy load) to 12.4 idle.* This raises an eyebrow. The output voltages of all power supplies (even the very best ones) will "droop" when they come under load. Usually this is in the order of 0.2 to 0.3 volts. The ATX spec allows for a tolerance of +/- 5% of typical (11.4v to 12.6v) so you are still within spec but a drop of .6 volts is bordering on excessive.


Alright well, it's 2 years old now, survived 5 power outtages, survived going on without CPU cooler under heavy load for 30 minutes, then i figured that something smells of burning rubber and that CPU cooler wasn't spinning. This "crap" has a lot of history, was powering a 4870, and is powering the 6950 now. 

I really don't have money for the "diamonds" you're telling me to get because of heavy recession here, and trust me, it's worse than Greece. If i absolutely 100% need a new PSU then the best I can get is a Second hand corsair or seasonic.

Final questions are: Is it dying and how much more can it last? :4-dontkno


----------



## Held213 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

In fact, to power this system you are already fine with a 500 to 550W PSU. Maybe you can give me link to the shop your prefer and we can see if there is any good value offer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*



Nothingspecial said:


> Alright well, it's 2 years old now, survived 5 power outtages, survived going on without CPU cooler under heavy load for 30 minutes, then i figured that something smells of burning rubber and that CPU cooler wasn't spinning. This "crap" has a lot of history, was powering a 4870, and is powering the 6950 now.
> 
> I really don't have money for the "diamonds" you're telling me to get because of heavy recession here, and trust me, it's worse than Greece. If i absolutely 100% need a new PSU then the best I can get is a Second hand corsair or seasonic.
> 
> Final questions are: Is it dying and how much more can it last? :4-dontkno


Using a low quality underpowered PSU only shortens the life span of other components by starving them of their required power. That makes the PSU the very last place to cut corners. If you do not have sufficient funds for a good quality PSU then you should wait until you do. Not much point in spending a lot of your scarce funding on components, slowly destroying them with a cheap underpowered PSU and then having to replace them again.
In the end.....your money-your choice.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*



> Alright well, it's 2 years old now, survived 5 power outtages, survived going on without CPU cooler under heavy load for 30 minutes, then i figured that something smells of burning rubber and that CPU cooler wasn't spinning. This "crap" has a lot of history, was powering a 4870, and is powering the 6950 now.


That's exactly why you need to replace it. Psus degrade over time and what was underpowered becomes hopelessly underpowered and then begins to hurt other system components. It is classic "penny wise and pound foolish" to risk your whole system on one part that needs replacement and has a history of making things worse over time. As said it is your money your decision, we just want to be sure your eyes are open to where this might lead you.


----------



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: New PC - Need opinions*

Well, currently i am using the same inter tech thingy, but i am not turning on my pc until i replace it with something decent because, as i said, at 80% load the 12v rail goes down to 11.1v and games freeze for a second then unfreeze and work for 5 min, and same freeze starts again.

I will try to get the one you suggested me but, i must say that thing is way WAY too expensive considering it's just another lame chinese power supply like the one I'm using. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

11.1 is bad for all the electricals involved. I would not even run it any longer untill you get the suggested power supply!


----------



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

Amd_Man said:


> 11.1 is bad for all the electricals involved. I would not even run it any longer untill you get the suggested power supply!


It only ran like that for around 2 minutes, i don't suppose any parts are damaged?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I doubt it if it was only powered briefly.


----------



## Nothingspecial (Mar 21, 2011)

Bought the TX V2. I hope it will do better than the current one... IT should arrive by the end of the week.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothingspecial said:


> Bought the TX V2. I hope it will do better than the current one... IT should arrive by the end of the week.


That's a thousand times better than what you where running!


----------

